# Tets drive unlimited:Save game file



## Shane

Hello people,

i have TDU but i cant be bothred doing all the races etc,i just purchased the games for crusing around and admiring the cars lol.

i have downloaded several Save game files which is suppose to Unlock everything but i followed the readme files and it never works for me?



> Test Drive Unlimited (PC/DVD)
> 
> Just unrar the content inside my
> documents/Test Drive Unlimited/ as it is
> over the current one $$$1.9 billion$$$
> many sports car bought and couple of
> Million Dollar Houses enough for around 30
> cars...... enjoy.....



what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Shane

Bump?


----------



## Justin

hmmm.. never really downloaded save games off the web. but the folder containing the save should be put in c:/my documents/testdriveunlmited

and you should be able to select whatever the name of the folder is ingame as a gamer profile. 

what exactly happens when you try to play?


----------



## Vizy

I knw in GTASA, there are two files inside the save folder. one is the SET file which is somehow attachated to another file (the actual game save). 

For ex, when i wanted to downloaded a game save, i downloaded only the game save part. It doesnt work. I need to get the SET file that comes with the game save in order to view the game save on my game. Make sense?


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> hmmm.. never really downloaded save games off the web. but the folder containing the save should be put in c:/my documents/testdriveunlmited
> 
> and you should be able to select whatever the name of the folder is ingame as a gamer profile.
> 
> what exactly happens when you try to play?



yeah i totaly re-installed the game fresh and in  c:/my documents/testdriveunlmited i put the 100% save game file and when i start the game the username does appera but continue is blanked out 

its wierd because everywhere ive read about doing this they say it works as long as you dont go online,but i dont anyway.


----------



## Justin

did the savegame come with another file apart from the folder? if it did, you may you'll have to put it in Drive C.

i wish i could help you right now but i don't have my gaming computer anymore. so i won't be much help here anymore.


----------



## G25r8cer

Nevakonaza said:


> Hello people,
> 
> i have TDU but i cant be bothred doing all the races etc,i just purchased the games for crusing around and admiring the cars lol.
> 
> i have downloaded several Save game files which is suppose to Unlock everything but i followed the readme files and it never works for me?
> 
> 
> 
> what am i doing wrong?



You are prob replacing the wrong files! I did that the first time i downloaded save games too.


----------

